# Component prices



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

What are you guys paying for reloading components?

Powder runs from $15-$18 (Hodgdons, Alliant & IMR), $31 (VV) @ Sportsmans in Phoenix

Primers are $75 a sleeve (5K) @
a gun show, I buy 10-15 sleeves at a time

Brass varies depending on brand. Last I bought was Lapua (223 and 243), Nosler (22-250) and Remington (7-08) on line from MidSouth and MidWay.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

That sounds about right for down here also. Graf seem to be gettin' a little pricey. We have one of the old Gibson's Discount Center here (one of the few left) that has pretty good prices.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

pretty close for these parts too......


----------

